# Amplificador de doble uso IC 4558



## gatteen (Ago 26, 2007)

Hola, que tal..??
Miren, he buscado y buscado la forma de hacer un amplificador para guitarra y añadirle algunos efectos, y encontre en internet este proyecto:

http://tonepad.com/getFileInfo.asp?id=6

podria alguien decirme si es bueno o algun comentario sobre esto?
esque me parece demasiado bueno poder utlizar el mismo PCB para los dos circuitos, tanto para la distorsion como para el amplificador en si...

de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 26, 2007)

Ese es un amplificador doble de algunas decenas de miliwatts, tu para que uso lo quieres ??


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 26, 2007)

Es el tipico preamplificador para tener un poco mas de señal para aplicar a la etapa de potencia.

El 4558 es el tipico integrado de amplificación de bajo ruido muy utilizado en CD y DVD.

Si solo quieres tener un poco mas de señal el circuito parece correcto y el integrado es de los baratos 0.17€ a 1.5€ segun tienda y modelo (recuerda que es de 8 patillas)


----------



## Dano (Ago 26, 2007)

El 4558 es más que un Op-amp, es el integrado más usado en sistemas de guitarra electrica y bajo. Que es completamente sustituible por el TL072, es un integrado pin-pin con el 4558.


Saludos


----------



## gatteen (Ago 26, 2007)

o0orale..
no pues me imaginaba que no era muy potente, pero a lo que me dicen pues creo que no me servira...
lo que pasa es que yo lo queria para un amplificador de guitarra.. y pues creo que utilizare otro diagrama, mejor diganme, si alguien conoce de guitarras, que tal se escuchara esa distorsion?
ai en el diagrama dice que se puede utilizar el mismo layout de la tarjeta PCB que viene ai tanto para el amplificador como para la distorsion, asi que pues ahora me apego mas a la distorsion...
cualquier opinion acerca de la distorsion de verdad que me ayudaria mucho..
gracias de nuevo..


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 18, 2008)

Lo que encontraste es la distorsión de MXR y el otro es un Booster, y sirve para subir un poco el volumen (para los solos) yo lo arme usando para el clipping diodos 1N60 (los originales son 1N270) pero no megusta mucho como suena, es medio "raspante" aquí puedes encontrar mas información.
http://www.pisotones.com/Dist+uAmp/Dist+uAmp.htm


----------



## LYZDES (Ene 23, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese es un amplificador doble de algunas decenas de miliwatts, tu para que uso lo quieres ??


Saludos, googleando un poco sobre este integrado encontré este tema en el foro. Tengo un equipo que utiliza un NJM4556 en su etapa de preamplificación el cual se dañó, ese no lo encuentro, pero tengo varios 4558 y quisiera saber si sería posible usar uno de estos para sustituir el 4556. He revisado el datasheet de cada uno y encuentro puntos parecidos pero como soy nuevo en esto podría pasar por alto  parámetros importantes. No sé si estoy fuera de lugar en el tema pero quería hacer la pregunta.


----------

